# pigeon with possible broken wing...



## mrstaz147 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello and good morning, 
little bit of background, i live in a flat on the third floor of a maisonette. I feed the birds every day, i love all animals. On Wednesday i came home from work to fine a pigeon in my porch area tucked up in the corner, he didn't try and move when i approached him. i presumed he was just resting and went and got some seed and water for him and left it there. before bed on Wednesday night i checked and he was still there, so i filled two shallow bowls with water and seed.
yesterday when i came home he was still there and had done a lot of poos, i was concerned about flies so i tried to encourage him to get into a large crate so i could move him to clean the corner, he wouldn't / couldn't, so i carefully picked him up and placed him in, that's when i noticed his wing was hanging down. 
so anyway, he is in a crate in a safe corner with food and water, he is eating and drinking, and im not really sure what to do next. 
can anyone help?
thanks 
Vicky


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you caring for him.

He's such a beautiful bird. Let's wait for the experts to be in shortly. In the meantime, do keep him in a secure place with food, water and warmth.

Again, thanks so much for the kindness in your heart! Keep us updated.


----------



## mrstaz147 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hiya, just been spying on him and I dont think his wing is broken, just damaged. I was watching him stretch it out and sort of groom it and then tuck it back in. As if its wounded. If that makes sense. X


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Here is a UK link to find help if needed, it has a lot of great information. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

*


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

We also have many UK members here. Where are you exactly ?

Yes, you have done well so far. Is there any sign of blood, scabs, torn feathers...basically any wounds ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Can you give us a location, as Jaye says? It may be possible (but by no means certain) to find someone in the area.

If there is damage to a wing with a break or fracture it will need a vet or rescue facility to deal with.


----------



## mrstaz147 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hiya. Im in liverpool. Just come home and he is still there. There does look like a little area of tufty feathers on the droooy wing but certainly no blood or obvious wound. X


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

From another thread, JohnD had suggested this rescue center in Liverpool. I would give them a call...or, as y'all say on THAT side of the pond.....ring them up 

"Freshfields Animal Rescue Centre
East Lodge Farm
East Lane
Ince Blundell
Liverpool
L29 3EA

0151-931-1604

Have a "no kill" policy and a wild bird aviary. Located in North Liverpool between Crosby and Formby."


----------



## mrstaz147 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hiya,
thank.you, I will.give them a ring and let you know the outcome x tbh I felt a bit daft at first looking after him, and my work mates think I am crazy, but he deserves care and love as much as any other soul. Defo a bit of Buddhist in me lol x


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...the world needs more people like you....

Do confirm they would not kill him; always a good idea when calling wildlife rehab places.


----------



## mrstaz147 (Jul 6, 2013)

hi all, 
well i rang freshfields today and they said that they have no room in their avery for non releasable birds (birds that cant fly) so if his wing is broken they would put him down. 
They suggested a vets near me called vets for pets, apparently they are good with wildlife and they might come and assess him, but unfortunatley again, if they cant heal him then they would euthanise him. 
im not very happy about it at all. 
so i will call vets for pets and see what they say, but in the mean time i will care for him as much as i can. 
and if he becomes a permenant resident of my porch then so be it!
x


----------



## mrstaz147 (Jul 6, 2013)

update - just been on to vets for pets and seems to be the same situation. if they can fix him they will if they cant get him to fly again then they will put him asleep. 
im really struggling with what the right thing to do is here. 
id hate to think he is in pain and i am prolonging it for him, on the other hand, if he isnt in pain then why cut his little life short?
advice please?
xxx


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

See if they will help you, but tell them that you want to take the bird back when you leave. You just want help to assess him and maybe wrap the wing, or show you how. Don't leave the bird anywhere.


----------



## mrstaz147 (Jul 6, 2013)

i guess my concern is, is it right to keep a bird alive that cant ever be a bird again. as in fly around in a flock, roost (or whatever they do), you know, be a bird.


----------



## kaslo (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey mate,
She's a beautiful bird. Thank you for taking care of him/her. Pigeons have it pretty tough. I wish more people could see the beauty in them and appreciate them.

My wife and I live in Bristol and have rescued several pigeons. We currently have one who has lived in our house with us for a year. She came to us with a frozen wing and so she just walks around the house. She still has a good quality of life and likes hanging out near us. We take her outside daily and she often feeds alongside several wood pigeons, and loves having a bath.

If your pigeon is stretching her wing, I think there is a good chance she could be rehabilitated. If not, I think she could still have a good quality of life.

If you could take her to the vet to have her assessed that would be great. If you can't find someone close by to either rehabilitate her or give her a place to live out her life, we would be willing to take her.
Let us know how you go.
Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## mrstaz147 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 
thanks for that insight. 
i was cleaning her/him (anyone know how to tell?) out before and she/he jumped out the box and ran off down the hallway, so i thought ok, maybe its freedom time for the little fella, i cleaned the box out anyway and put fresh food and water in there, and came in. just checked, and he/she has put himself back in the box. heart melted. 
so, im keeping him for the rest of the week and at the weekend i will take him to the vets, i will wait with him and find out what they think. if he is too badly damaged then i accept he might need to be put to sleep - if not then he can get bandaged up and i will bring him home. 
Do you think this sounds like a sensible plan?
x


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This little guy had to have his right wing amputated, then he was flown across the country to me. He mated up with a cute little hen I had who only has partial use of her left wing. Can't fly, but can flutter up to a low perch, and can flutter down a little. So I didn't have the wing removed. Just have to keep the feathers trimmed a bit, as the wing hangs a bit low. They seem happy, and with the use of ramps and a few adjustments, they can get all over the loft. They seem very happy together. Losing the use of a wing doesn't have to end a birds life. They can still get around and do so many other things. They can adjust and be happy. A bird is more than its wings. They are smart, and very interesting little characters. Wings have nothing to do with who they are. They all have totally different and unique personalities. 

This is Virgil, with only a left wing, and a little stub on the right side, piling nesting material up on his mate.










And he loves to bathe


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

First: like Jay3 says, insist (nicely) with the vet that you are not surrendering the Pigeon there, but are going to take him back home with you after the exam. Make SURE you get them to agree to this before setting foot in the place.

if they do not, or if they hesitate, or if they say anything which strikes you as odd or funny....don't bring him in.

I think it would be quite sad, after all you have done for him, and after he managed to find a human who cared enough about him to help.....that he ends up being killed at a vets office. IMHO, that doesn't seem to me the proper fate for this lil' guy/gal.

Regarding what Shawn said, I agree with it...I have a small loft full of unreleasables due to injury or illness. They are quite content. Other people end up just keeping the single one they saved...and they develop a companion bird relationship with the Pigeon.

Or you can eventually find a second one so he/she has company, then build a small loft or aviary yourself. There are MANY, MANY options IF the wing does not heal fully. The problem with vets and rehab places is....they use a very stringent and IMHO unrealistic yardstick when measuring releasibility of a Pigeon: they want to see it back to 100-110% capacity. That is unrealistic, really. Pigeons are survivors, you see Feral ones out there getting by OK everyday with handicaps.

It begs questions such as: what if the joint heals and he CAN fly quite decently,say 80%.... but he always will have the wing droop ? You see, by MANY facilities' standards...that Pigeon is unreleasable.... and gets killed. I think that is quite cruel and absurd.

The longer you wait on having the wing examined, the greater the likelihood of him losing some ability. If you are gonna get him assessed and treated, don't wait until the end of the week. 

MY ADVICE: Try to find someone now. But, if you CANNOT get certitude that they will allow you to leave with the Pigeon after exam/treatment.....then just keep him and keep providing supportive care and hope that he can stabilize and heal himself. As I said, the wing droop is not alarming; I have seen Pigeons with soft tissue bruises and impact injuries with wing droops like that, and they recovered flight ability in a few weeks with some supportive care; even though they never held their wing as correctly as their other one again.

It's a hard, emotional decision but I would never suggest taking an injured Pigeon to a facility which readily admits they may well kill him/her.

As I said, it doesn't seem like this is the way this experience should end.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you know the story of Craow Dum? 

The poor bird is suffering from an illness far worse than a broken wing. She has no upper beak and a tumour in her head. Yet everyday, Pirab (her human carer) lovingly cleans her wound twice a day and NEVER once gives up on the little bird.

Craow may not be the prettiest bird but she has won many hearts across the globe. We are all fans of hers... not only because she is a trooper but also because of the bond and love between human and bird.. and the sacrifices Pirab has made over this poorly pigeon INSPIRE us all.

So you see, your pigeon with a broken wing isn't in a situation that bad. Imagine how many vets would have suggested putting Craow down (but thank goodness she has a great vet) but until today, years later, Craow is still living happily with her lovely human carer.

I hope the bond with your pigeon is another happy story we can add into our list of inspiration. Please don't take the pigeon's life away just because of one wing.

The fact he returned to his cage is a sign he loves staying with you. And he is so very cute. I bet your pigeon is very thankful that you saved him and loves you in his own little way.


----------



## kaslo (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey MrStaz,

How's your little pigeon doing? I'm really hopeful she'll make a full recovery. She seems like an otherwise healthy young bird.

As others have said, please don't allow the vet to euthanise her if that's what they suggest. This forum is full of stories of pigeons in much worse shape enjoying life with their carers and mates.

I just want to reiterate that my wife and I are willing to help out with either the rehabilitation (and release if possible) or give her a loving home if she can't be released back into the wild. We're happy to make the trip up to Liverpool to pick her up, if needed.

By the way, here's a picture of our one winged pigeon, Pippin (on the left) having a bath in the back yard with Pidge (on the right). Pidge was eventually released and joined a flock nearby.








And this is the aviary we built for them and any other rescues who come our way. We're planning to start doing some work with Secret World Wildlife Rescue in our area, so hope to help with fostering / rehabilitating some of their birds.








For some inspirational reading about rescue pigeons as pets here in the UK, check these guys out. A young couple that have several unreleasable pigeons. http://www.pigeonsaspets.co.uk/human-bio/

Good luck and keep us posted. And let us know if we can be of help in any way.
Shawn


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Shawn, you are a blessing!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's nice. And the birds are very cute. How many do you have?


----------



## kaslo (Jan 24, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> That's nice. And the birds are very cute. How many do you have?


Hey Jay3,

Just the one now, but I'm sure we'll get a few more soon. We're in contact with someone in the UK who often hears about rescues needing a home and our Pippin definitely needs a friend.

We had another one, but she was eventually able to be released and joined a flock nearby.

Haven't seen any news from the OP, so hopefully his little rescue made it.

Take care. I'm sure we'll see each other on other threads


----------

